

The Four Meta Secrets of Scaling at Facebook - pier0
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/6/10/the-four-meta-secrets-of-scaling-at-facebook.html

======
thunk
Secrets about secrets?

~~~
hugh3
You'd think so, wouldn't you? But apparently it's just a new development in
the link-whoring ecosystem... instead of spicing up dull facts by claiming
they're secrets, you can now claim they're _meta_ -secret!

Of course the meta-meta-secret here is that these meta-secrets are neither
secret nor in any way interesting. Want to hear the first meta-secret?
"Scaling takes iteration". Like, whoa.

Prepare to have your mind blown by the second meta-secret: "Don't over
design".

You'll never guess the third meta-secret! "Choose the right tool for the job".
I never would have thought that choosing the right tool for the job could
possibly be important!

And the fourth meta-secret? Well, I'm going to keep that as a meta-secret of
my own.

~~~
balding_n_tired
Aw, c'mon--be bold.

